# Idea for interview



## dpm (May 20, 2005)

I've been in contact with Tim from Bareknuckle pickups a bit recently and it just occured to me that he might be a good subject for an interview.
What do you think? I could gather up some Q's from everyone if there's some interest.


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## dpm (May 23, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 23, 2005)

An interresting question would be how he can make his pu's so consistently as they are handmade. Some gius I know have them in their guitars and the quality is stunning and consistent. That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## ben (May 23, 2005)

how about eric clemenzi??? http://www.ericclemenzi.com i know he is in the process of releasing and instructional dvd right now, and the boy can freekin play.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2005)

I emailed Eric about it actually, and linked his site on here. Never heard back from him.

You're right though, he's one talented fuckin dude.


----------



## Shawn (May 24, 2005)

Yeah, I liked the song you posted, C. Very awesome.


----------



## ben (May 25, 2005)

Chris said:


> I emailed Eric about it actually, and linked his site on here. Never heard back from him.
> 
> You're right though, he's one talented fuckin dude.




i know he is interested, cause i spoke with him 2 days ago.... want me to have him call u?


----------



## dpm (May 26, 2005)

Back to Bareknuckle. Should I ask for an interview or not?


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 26, 2005)

dpmasunder said:


> Back to Bareknuckle. Should I ask for an interview or not?




Hell yeah!

How did he get started?

Why is the Warpig so powerfull without really being muddy?

Will he make odd custom jobs, client taillored pu's?

etc.


----------



## dpm (May 26, 2005)

I need a go ahead from Chris, would you be cool with this kind of thing?
Who knows, might be able to get hold of Bill Conklin one day


----------



## Drew (May 26, 2005)

Well, I've been hesitant to say anything without that aforementioned go-ahead from chris, but I think a pickup builder's input on some of the challanges inherent in designing a seven string pickup could be quite interesting. I'd just be worried about how much he'd have to say on the subject - he does primarily six, right? I think Larry 
Dimarzio, if we could get him, would be a great guy to start with, as he was really the first guy to build seven string pickups...

-D


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 27, 2005)

Yes Larry would be cool,,,, we need to get his ear so that we can pursuade him to make colors available for the TZ7, AN7 and PAF7. Black, black, cream, cream and black just don't cut it.

~A


----------



## Drew (May 27, 2005)

...not to mention Seymour Duncan, as black, black, and black with black is pretty weak, too.


----------



## dpm (May 27, 2005)

Steve Blucher would be the dude to talk to at DiMarzio, I'm pretty sure Larry has f-all to do with the pickups these days, he seems to be really into HiFi lately.


----------



## Drew (May 27, 2005)

Doh. Good call. 

-D


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2005)

DiMarzio. 
That would be awesome. I have been loving my Blazes for a long long time.


----------



## Donnie (May 28, 2005)

Larry DiMarzio lives here in Bozeman. I see him once and a while down at the music store. Nice guy.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2005)

dpmasunder said:


> I need a go ahead from Chris, would you be cool with this kind of thing?
> Who knows, might be able to get hold of Bill Conklin one day


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Larry DiMarzio lives here in Bozeman. I see him once and a while down at the music store. Nice guy.


----------



## dpm (May 28, 2005)

cool, I'll put some Q's together


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2005)

I'll post up interviews with anyone that contributes to the sevenstring scene. I can't put 'em all on the front page with the full writeup, but as long as it's not "My buddy's brother who plays in this rockin' cover band", for the most part I'll link 'em and put them in the interview subforum. 

So pickup builders, luthiers, unsigned-yet-solid-bands (read: not your brother inlaw's demo tape with the HP-Deskjet printed inlay thanking his girlfriend), teachers, etc = All  as far as I'm concerned.

No offense to anyone in an unsigned band who owns an HP deskjet, I just get a lot of email asking me to post up articles on bands I've never heard of and who have one track actually recorded that they did in their basement on a 4-track.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2005)

btw you all have to live up to Brian's ultimate interviewing format, or we'll make fun of you.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2005)

An interview with the guys from Unearth possible?


----------



## Drew (May 29, 2005)

Chris said:


> No offense to anyone in an unsigned band who owns an HP deskjet, I just get a lot of email asking me to post up articles on bands I've never heard of and who have one track actually recorded that they did in their basement on a 4-track.



Hey! Limited means, ok? It's not MY fault that's all I had to work with...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2005)

BucketBot said:


> Larry DiMarzio lives here in Bozeman. I see him once and a while down at the music store. Nice guy.



Bozeman...? Montana?


----------



## dpm (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry, I've been a bit busy. Haven't got round to asking yet...


----------

